# Garsam prefix- County Wexford



## hayley.t (15 September 2013)

Does anybody know anything about this prefix? I am just trying to trace my ponies breeding but can't seem to find anything.


----------



## cally6008 (15 September 2013)

How old is your pony ?
What breed ?

Is there a chance that "Garsam" could be a different prefix that sounds like Garsam when spoken ?


----------



## hayley.t (15 September 2013)

He is 7 and a traditional cob. I can't find anything on the net about the pre-fix but I know he came from wexford. He was passported by the girl I bought him off and she had brought him over from Ireland.


----------



## hayley.t (15 September 2013)

Yeah I suppose it could be? The breeders didn't passport him so could be a mistake maybe?


----------



## Cuffey (15 September 2013)

I put ''soundalike'' for Garsam into Central Prefix Register and it brought up
GARRISON 	GUY PATTERSON 	HORSE SPORT IRELAND


----------



## Bantry (16 September 2013)

There are 2 registered Irish Sport horses with a Garsam prefix, Garsam Sinatra a 2005 piebald gelding and Garsam Graffiti a 2006 skewbald gelding (yours?). There are absolutely no recorded details for the breeder, sire or dam.


----------



## hayley.t (16 September 2013)

Yeah mine is Garsam Graffiti. Oh well, it doesn't really matter as I was just being nosy. I was asked by a judge if he had shire in him and I just wondered. Thank you for looking both of you.


----------



## meandmrblue (16 September 2013)

Garsam Sinatra is my coloured cob.


----------



## hayley.t (16 September 2013)

How big is he? is he quite white? what's his stable name, was he ever called Gary?


----------



## meandmrblue (16 September 2013)

hayley.t said:



			How big is he? is he quite white? what's his stable name, was he ever called Gary?
		
Click to expand...

His stable name is blue I hope he wasn't called Gary.What colour is your cob


----------



## hayley.t (16 September 2013)

He's tri-coloured, skewbald with black forelock and tail. When I bought him the lady I bought him off had brought 2 cobs over from Ireland, the other was about 15hh, piebald with quite a lot of white, possibly one or two blue eyes and was called Gary, I just wondered if that sounded like yours? If so that might explain why only 2 were registered if she had registered them both? Unless Gary was of different breeding and wasn't Garsam.


----------



## meandmrblue (16 September 2013)

Do you remember what the lady was called. Blue does have a lot of white.his eyes are blue with brown in them aswell


----------



## hayley.t (16 September 2013)

I think it was Sam Titley?


----------



## meandmrblue (16 September 2013)

Yeah that's who had blue


----------



## hayley.t (16 September 2013)

It would have been about this time 4 years ago?


----------



## hayley.t (16 September 2013)

Aww i'm glad, I always felt sorry for a horse called Gary!!


----------



## Bantry (16 September 2013)

hayley.t said:



			He's tri-coloured, skewbald with black forelock and tail. When I bought him the lady I bought him off had brought 2 cobs over from Ireland, the other was about 15hh, piebald with quite a lot of white, possibly one or two blue eyes and was called Gary, I just wondered if that sounded like yours? If so that might explain why only 2 were registered if she had registered them both? Unless Gary was of different breeding and wasn't Garsam.
		
Click to expand...




hayley.t said:



			I think it was Sam Titley?
		
Click to expand...



Well there you go! She was called Sam and there was either a boyfriend or horse called Gary. Put Gary and Sam together... Garsam! So the girl who imported the two horses named them with the Garsam prefix


----------



## hayley.t (17 September 2013)

Well done, I think you're right. I could see where she had the sam from but couldn't connect the Gar bit.


----------

